# Inkscape - gesperrte Objekte



## LRK (12. Januar 2006)

Mahlzeit,
Ich hab' ein Objekt mal gesperrt um es eben nicht unbeabsichtigt zu verändern. So, nun hab' ich das Problem, dass ich das Ding aber nicht mehr entsperrt kriege um es z.B. zu löschen. Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Habe einen Thread im Inkscape-Forum gefunden: http://inkscape-forum.de/comments.php?DiscussionID=151&page=1#Item_0
Ich hoffe, es hilft.

[offtopic] Macht mich irgendwie stutzig, dass sowas Elementares nicht einfacher geht.. komisches Programm  [/offtopic]


----------



## LRK (12. Januar 2006)

Im XML-Editor war's nicht drin und als ich das Teil mit dem Notepad verändert hab' wurde die Datei unbrauchbar. Zum Glück hab' ich noch eine frühere Version des Dokuments.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2006)

Dann schau mal da, vielleicht hilft's ja: http://inkscape-forum.de/comments.php?DiscussionID=155&page=1#Item_0


----------



## LRK (12. Januar 2006)

So, ich hab' wenigstens rausgekriegt wie man's macht. Aber Zwischenspeichern wird sicher net verkehrt sein.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2006)

Hat die gepostete Lösung geholfen?
Wenn nein wäre es sicher schön, wenn Du uns die Lösung präsentierst, 
damit auch anderen User, die mal auf den Thread stoßen, geholfen wird. 

Gruß


----------



## LRK (12. Januar 2006)

Gerne, also das ist so:
In Inkscape ist ein Editor integriert, der das Bild in Textform wiedergibt und eben auch den Zugriff auf das gesuchte Attribut ermöglicht. Diesen sogenannten XML-Editor ruft man entweder mit *Bearbeiten/XML-Editor...* auf oder mit Shift+Strg+X. Im linken Teil des Fensters muss man nun das fragliche Objekt raussuchen (am Besten, man hat es vorher eindeutig benannt) und anklicken, nun sind auf der rechten Seite dessen Attribute aufgeführt und eines davon lautet "*sodipodi:insensitive*" mit dem Wert "true".
Dieses Attribut muss makiert und mit einem Klick auf den Mülleimer gelöscht werden. Den Wert einfach in "false" umzuändern hilft nicht. Es muss komplett gelöscht werden um die Eigenschaften eines normalen Objekts zurück zuerhalten. Vom Gebrauch des Notepads als Texteditor rate ich ab weil das zu korrupten Dateien führen kann.


----------

